# SVS sbs-01 speaker stand question



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey guys i just set up these speaker stands(from svs site) for the sbs-01 speakers. But after looking at the speaker there is no profile drill hole in them. How do you guys attach the speaker to the stand? Am i missing something? I cant let it free standing otherwise some little kid may knock it off. How come there is not included velcro or profile drill hole in the speakers. 

Thanks V


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi V and welcome to the Shack!

I've used those same stands with the SBS-01's in my great room and my dedicated HT without any anchoring, but I don't have kids. None the less, attaching the speakers to the stand is not necessarily going to prevent little kids from knocking it over. Even mounted securely to the stand, the entire stand and speaker together would be easy to knock over by a kid. :huh:

Of all the speaker stands and speakers I've every purchased, which is quite a few, I've never seen any sort of anchor included. Those stands are not made by SVS, they are third party stands, thus I'm not sure we could expect anything other than what it is.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

vv132 said:


> Hey guys i just set up these speaker stands(from svs site) for the sbs-01 speakers. But after looking at the speaker there is no profile drill hole in them. How do you guys attach the speaker to the stand? Am i missing something? I cant let it free standing otherwise some little kid may knock it off. How come there is not included velcro or profile drill hole in the speakers.
> 
> Thanks V


Blu Tack works pretty well for applications like this. 

If you want to get fancy and provide additional security in a high traffic area, then you could always fabricate a brace attached between the stand and the speaker. 

There are threaded inserts on the back of the speaker which are normally used for bracket mounting, but which could also be used to attach a brace between the speaker and the stand.


----------



## mrsollars (Apr 17, 2008)

i'm looking into stand for the scs....standing vertically as left and right mains. are the svs stands the best for this....or will any stand work??

also, is there any problem with just sitting it on something...a piece of furniture for example?? as long as it's the correct height.

thanks guys. 
matt


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

The main problem with setting small bookshelf speakers on a table or flat surface would be the possibility of reflected sound from the table interfering with the sound of the speaker. Try to place the speaker as far forward as you can and try it. If it sounds good to you, then go for it. Dennis


----------

